# Nikon 850 import files



## John M (Nov 23, 2017)

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): LR cc 2015.12; Mac OS10.9. I just bought the Nikon D850 and am unable to download files. Any advice or suggestions?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 23, 2017)

Update to 2015.13 or Classic, then it’ll work


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## John M (Nov 24, 2017)

Thanks Victoria. Unfortunately, Lightoom will not allow me to update from 2015.12 to 2015.13 because I have Mac OS 10.9 and I have to have OS 10.11. I am concerned about updating my Mac to High Sierra because of the apparent changes it will cause in my software. John


----------



## JimHess43 (Nov 25, 2017)

You could consider downloading the latest DNG converter and convert the NEF files to the DNG format. Those files could then be opened in the Lightroom that you have installed.
Adobe - Adobe Camera Raw and DNG Converter : For Macintosh : Adobe DNG Converter 10.0


----------



## John M (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks Jim


----------

